# Haas brushes... Lots of hype are they worth the money?



## Alchemy (28 October 2016)

Sorry if this has been done before

I've been seeing a lot about these brushes recently and practically all positive reviews, seeing as I no longer ride my boy and most of my time now will probably just involve grooming I'm thinking of investing in a set of these "wonder" brushes for my chestnut mud monster. A couple of questions

1) if you can't afford to buy the whole set of 4 for £65 which ones should you get to achieve a good result? Or do you need them all? As it works out cheaper to buy them as a pack rather than individually 
2) do they work? Or do you need to spend hours grooming to get such a result! I'm more of a 20 minute groomer  Do you clean them like bog standard grooming brushes?( in my case fairy liquid and hot water)
3) best place to buy them?
4) any other  top tips? 

Thanks


----------



## Slightly Foxed (28 October 2016)

I've no experience of Haas brushes but is this a good deal? https://www.amazon.co.uk/brushes-ho...8&qid=1477656061&sr=8-1&keywords=haas+brushes


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (28 October 2016)

I've been looking into these too and part of me is thinking that £65 for 4, decent brushes is not that heft a price tag. 

But.

On the face of it, they look to be very similar to the ones I already have for when I am at shows and I know that if both sets were used in the correct sequence and length of time I would probably get the same effect. But I can see for people that have the same everyday kit that most of us have (human hairbrush, flick brush, random water/dandy/hard brush ) it would work well.


----------



## Amye (28 October 2016)

I am umming and ahhing about these too for my mud loving grey (why is it always the greys!).

I was sceptical at first but there have been a few threads on here about them and alot of HHOers have a said that they have seen good results with them. I don't think you need all four though but can't remember the names of the recommended ones from previous posts!


----------



## milliepops (28 October 2016)

the ones I've looked at also look like the brushes I already use, so I am also wondering whether it's a bit emperors new clothes :lol:

I already have a horsehair brush where the outside bristles stand proud of the inner ones - it's great for drawing grease out of the coat. And a very soft brush for polishing. And one of the funny curry combs - fab to use on the horse for de-mudding and I clean my brushes with it.

If I used the all in order, every day, for long enough, I bet my horses would look as good as the HAAS adverts. It's the elbow grease wot dunnit, I fear!


----------



## Leo Walker (28 October 2016)

I've got the Schimmel and the Diva. The Schimmel drags up scurf and dirt that you dont even know is there. The Diva is really soft and polishes my bay and white so he really shines. Just becareful who you buy them from. Eqclusiv have been promoting them heavily but they arent always truthful about them and definitely dont behave in an appropriate way.


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 October 2016)

I've been drooling over the set for bay/chesnut horses too, OP . 

Not quite sure which brushes are included in the pack, though, and what each one is supposed to do.

Had the physio out to new mare yesterday, who isn't yet clipped,  and was horrified at much scurf and dust came out of her coat and onto the (erm, equine team GB physio at Rio)'s jacket .


----------



## Nugget La Poneh (28 October 2016)

just read the actual Haas website - might not be an issue for you, but they are plastic bases it seems which for me is a no-no as I can create static by standing still so anything like that (even with natural bristles) create enough energy to power the yard. I'm sure I have seen them in tack shops - maybe order one and see?


----------



## catkin (28 October 2016)

They are nice brushes - however, I feel that's because a lot of them are natural bristles, and natural bristles usually give a much better finish than synthetics. Prices seem about the same as other equivalent brands and types (dense natural horsehair bristle brushes ain't going to be the cheapest)


----------



## milliepops (28 October 2016)

Nugget La Poneh said:



			just read the actual Haas website - might not be an issue for you, but they are plastic bases it seems which for me is a no-no as I can create static by standing still so anything like that (even with natural bristles) create enough energy to power the yard.
		
Click to expand...

haha! glad it's not just me. My brushes all have wooden backs


----------



## ester (28 October 2016)

I do wonder if it's just because if you spend ££ on brushes you are going to want to use them more


----------



## Tiddlypom (28 October 2016)

ester said:



			I do wonder if it's just because if you spend ££ on brushes you are going to want to use them more 

Click to expand...

I'm sure that there is an element of that in it!!


----------



## C1airey (28 October 2016)

I have the bay/chestnut pack. Horse not really a mud-monster, but is incredibly scurfy. Can confirm that brush #1 in the pack will bring up grot that you had no idea was hiding in their coats.

The other three brushes just put more and more shine on.


----------



## Merlod (28 October 2016)

I'm also curious how many different brushes people would use in a grooming session before they purchased the haas brushes? 

I go over my horse four times with different brushes and use a metal curry comb every second stroke, he gets a wonderful shine on him and is beautifully clean.. so I wonder if haas are just selling me an expensive way of what I already do lol.


----------



## Hannah&Co (28 October 2016)

I have had the whole set for my coloured for the last 3 weeks and they have been great. He is very itchy and so far have helped with this.. I bath him alot but could not believe the amount of dirt and dust than comes off him when grooming. The set was £80.00 for 7 items which I felt as very good value.


----------



## ester (28 October 2016)

I'm not sure I want to bring up all the deep grot though, I figure a lot of the grease and grot is fairly useful to them, I am mostly a remove mud, then flick brush kinda girl


----------



## stencilface (28 October 2016)

ester said:



			I'm not sure I want to bring up all the deep grot though, I figure a lot of the grease and grot is fairly useful to them, I am mostly a remove mud, then flick brush kinda girl 

Click to expand...

This! He lives out, he doesn't need to shine like my kitchen surface.  Plus, I'm honestly not sure if anything would get the grot out of my grey, and tbh if it did, I wouldn't want to see it!


----------



## cobgoblin (28 October 2016)

Can someone tell me why Haas brushes are supposed to be so special?
I keep hearing about them but I've never actually seen one in the flesh.


----------



## wiglet (28 October 2016)

I've just got the Schimmel.
It's a nice brush and is quite affective at getting rid of stable stains HOWEVER, you do have to put elbow grease into your grooming. You have to brush the coat in different directions and firmly to get the stain out. Stable stained legs were easy to sort but I've found the stable stains on my girls belly were a bit more difficult. She doesn't like being brushed roughly in that area!

Don't know how you clean them, I've not had it that long - I assume like any other brushes?


----------



## rowan666 (28 October 2016)

ester said:



			I'm not sure I want to bring up all the deep grot though, I figure a lot of the grease and grot is fairly useful to them, I am mostly a remove mud, then flick brush kinda girl 

Click to expand...

^^ Absolutely agree, but mine so live out unrugged so they really do need the grease to keep them waterproof, they are all very shiny without brushing though even the predominantly white coloured glistens and I'm convinced it's actually the extra grease in their coats that makes them shiney!

I used to have salmon (the make not colour) goat hair body brush that was amazing though and about  £12, I don't recommend the cottage craft goat hair one though that was useless


----------



## stencilface (28 October 2016)

My grey only glistens when it's raining


----------



## C1airey (28 October 2016)

Mine has sweet itch, so is extra-scurfy, which contributes to the itch. He's also always in some sort of fly-thwarting outfit, so pulling the grot out of his coat is a good thing for us and he doesn't need the grease to keep him showerproof.


----------



## WelshD (28 October 2016)

I have a small collection of HAAS brushes and I do rate them - of course they dont work miracles unless you put some effort behind them but I do feel they are worth it. The Schimmel brush is the single most effective on anything not clipped I think.

For those of us with small hands the kids brushes are pretty good!

I bought my last few from Polished Ponies, I have no association with this company but they are really genuinely helpful and knowledgable people and deserve some support.


----------



## lucky7 (28 October 2016)

I love grooming my horses when I have a bit of time so when I saw these haas brushes I had to Try them. I studied the pack on eqclusive page and then bought tthe same brushes through horze which where a fair bit cheaper too. THERE where 2 horze didn't stock so I bought these from eqclusive. Still waiting on the diva brush and another to complete the pack and planning on trying the others out this weekend. WILL let you know what I think  I have a mostly white skewbald and a dark greasy bay!!


----------



## meleeka (28 October 2016)

My cob has a thick coat already. Looking at these brushes they don't look like they'd touch the inner depths of his native coat. I'd love to find something that would draw the scurf out.


----------



## Alchemy (28 October 2016)

I did laugh at some replies to this &#55357;&#56834; I have to admit to being a lazy groomer and only ever just flick the mud off. Valid point about spending more might make me use them more  perhaps I should just buy 1 to start with incase it ends up being left in my grooming kit gathering dust


----------



## stencilface (28 October 2016)

Someone bought me a lovely dandy (if we can still use that word!) brush  from Harrods, it's brilliant very stiff and great for thick muddy winter coats.


----------



## dominobrown (28 October 2016)

whats in the universal pack?


----------



## Alibear (10 November 2016)

Does anyone know what the 2nd brush is in the grey/whites set? I know the first is the schimmel and I only want that and the 2nd brush as I already have plenty of polishing brushes. Thanks.


----------



## Tiddlypom (10 November 2016)

Alibear said:



			Does anyone know what the 2nd brush is in the grey/whites set? I know the first is the schimmel and I only want that and the 2nd brush as I already have plenty of polishing brushes. Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

The Lipizzaner. My mare is absolutely fascinated by her Lipizznaer brush, I'm not sure if she wants to pounce on it and kill it, or marry it and have its babies :eek3:.


----------



## Alibear (10 November 2016)

Perfect, thank you 

Also does anyone else wonder how they get the horse hair to go into these brushes?


----------



## Antw23uk (10 November 2016)

I love my haas brush for my grey. I use it pretty much every day but then I love all the grooming and fussing bit of horse keeping


----------

